# Aye Mate just here for a " friendly " Chat, would ya like ta rat out any of your fellow Countrymen ?



## thirteenknots (Sep 24, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441101624471023621


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Sep 24, 2021)

Hey @dad4, is this what you are thinking about when you said Australia was doing a better job than the US? I'm not liking the looks of that.


----------



## thirteenknots (Sep 25, 2021)

And I thought Aussie Men were tough Lads, nope
Beat up the Women and Children first.


----------



## crush (Sep 25, 2021)




----------

